# Meet and Skeet food list



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

If you'd like to bring a dish to pass on Saturday, please post it here and I'll update the food list.  


Big Nic~ Venison Chili and fixins, goose summer sausage
Tangleknot and Chromium~ Broccoli salad, another salad, paper bowls


----------



## Big Nic (Apr 23, 2004)

Tangleknot,

Please include several loaves of good **** bread and butter on the list.
These will be supplied by Teresa M. ( my better half ) who goes by the name Lynn M. on this site.

After all you gotta have something to sop up all the good juices from the Chili


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

*Big Nic* ~ Venison Chili and fixins, goose summer sausage, looves of **** bread and butter

*Tangleknot and Chromium* ~ Broccoli salad, another salad, paper bowls, spoons, chips and salsa, cheese and crackers


----------



## Lynn M (Apr 23, 2004)

Add Pink Surprise to the food list for the Meet and Skeet.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

*Big Nic and Lynn M* ~ Venison Chili and fixins, goose summer sausage, loaves of **** bread and butter, pink surprise

*Tangleknot and Chromium * ~ Broccoli salad, another salad, paper bowls, spoons, chips and salsa, cheese and crackers


----------

